# milker made with household vacuum cleaner



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I thought this was ingenious. We have central vac in out house so I was wondering if I couldn't use that.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

If it is constant pressure that could damage the teats and pull the mammary tissue out of place. You have to be careful, and it's best to use a pulsating milking machine.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Woodhaven.... there is a pulsator attached so it isn't a constant suction. Look at the silicon inflaters on the does teats, they are pulsing....if it was a constant suction, they would be flat all the time, literally pulling the milk from the udder. These are moving.... and I have to say that the doe that's demonstrating this ingenous machine has a very nice udder.

xmenah..... I think it would work.... having the pulsator in the line is what makes it more "udder friendly" as well as comfortable for the doe.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I just bought a De Laval milking bucket off Ebay. Its got the pulsator with it. I have to replace the hoses and inflaters but the cups and claw are good to go. I don't have enough money to buy a vacuum pump yet so I was trying to find another way to wing it. When I get everything set up I'll see if it works and post a video if it does.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't wait to see what you come up with! Looks like a very resourceful way to use what it already available! :hi5:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

liz said:


> Woodhaven.... there is a pulsator attached so it isn't a constant suction. Look at the silicon inflaters on the does teats, they are pulsing....if it was a constant suction, they would be flat all the time, literally pulling the milk from the udder. These are moving.... and I have to say that the doe that's demonstrating this ingenous machine has a very nice udder.
> 
> xmenah..... I think it would work.... having the pulsator in the line is what makes it more "udder friendly" as well as comfortable for the doe.


Oooh! I stand corrected. Sorry about that.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbup: :hug: ..... not "corrected" at all, just better informed.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree with the commenter on the actual video that the pulse rate should be slower, but still, VERY groovy!  

I just made a little hand milker for our farm sitters to use (OK, and for ME to use too - Milking a Nigerian was causing me some ugly hand cramps). I used a a nice sprayer top (from a water bottle/plant mister), some 1/4" aquarium tubing and a 20cc syringe and voila! No more hand pain! It cost me less than $8 to make and I have lots of extra tubing so I can replace it if it starts getting "icky". I just have to milk a few drops to get her to let down. When I'm done I hand check to make sure she's empty - she usually is.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

They have since fixed the pulsation rate as I read on another site that it was originally posted. I tried the pray top setup however the continues suction drove my does nuts and I couldn't find a tubing that didn't leave a plastic taste.


----------

